# 2005 Honda Foreman 500



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know much about honda's. I have a buddy with a 05 foreman 500 and is looking for a 2" lift kit. Where is the best place to find a lift for this bike and how hard is it to install one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HighLifter and its easy


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah they are real simple and you may can try your locale shops.


----------

